# Training holidays for dog and humans



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I was thinking about taking Molly away next year on some sort of agility holiday or a fun owner and doggie break. I don't know what... but something that's all about me, him and her! She is lead aggressive so perhaps something that helped her with that would be positive. I saw a nice place that offered a great cottage and agility lessons but it's booked for the whole year. Am I searching for the holy grail? 

I know that places like Royvon Training exist but I haven't heard great reports and wanted a break that wasn't sending the dog away - I fail to see the point since it's all as much to do with the owner anyway.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Kay Laurence at Wag More Barn is awesome, she used to do mini breaks but not sure where folk stayed. I would highly recommend her...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kay is great you might also want to consider:

Phillipa Williams

Essential Training :: Dogs For Life

Sheila Harper

Seminars & Workshops - Sheila Harper  Dog Trainer, Dog Behaviour, Problem Dogs  Staffordshire, West Midlands, Devon, Hampshire & Sussex

Sheila Bailey

The Derbyshire Canine Centre


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Every year I go away with my "doggie" friends and our dogs. We choose somewhere with great walks for us and the dogs. There are enough of us (and we know each other well enough) to provide some advice and suggestions to each other. Walk at least 4 hours every day and the dogs are totally knackered at night, giving us plenty time to eat, drink and tell tall doggie-tales! The only issue is finding somewhere to take all our dogs (12+), but each year we manage it and add somewhere else to our list of great places to stay.

So, if you can't get booked on a course, how about asking your friends from dog training if they'd like to go away with you for a week? I can certainly send you links to places which will accept numerous dogs.


----------

